

Albertus and the Prisoner - cormullion
http://www.wemadethis.co.uk/blog/2015/02/albertus-and-the-prisoner/

======
comrade1
When I read the first couple of sentences I was going to mock the article. I
remember the visual elements from the Prisoner but I more remember the
costumes, the sets, and the large condom beach balls.

But then I looked at the pictures in the article and I'm convinced. The fonts
tied into the visual style of the show. Maybe not to the extent of the rest of
the filmography, but the consistency was a nice touch.

------
tempodox
That styling is wonderful, and not just the typography. From the pictures in
the article it looks quite consistent, too. I never knew of its existence,
have to go look for downloadable episodes.

------
kleer001
Wat? Oh, Font nerding. Neat!

------
divs1210
Thank you for introducing me to this great show!

